

I present you the Linux kernel poster - made from the Linux source code - tiredrod
http://postertext.com/products/linux-kernel

======
tiredrod
I had posted this on Reddit (see:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/cmw9k/i_just_launched...](http://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/cmw9k/i_just_launched_a_business_that_sells_posters_to/)
and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cp1wj/made_a_po...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cp1wj/made_a_poster_of_the_linux_kernel_code_with_tux/))

Someone from Reddit pm'd me suggesting to post the Linux poster here. So, here
you go.

I hope you guys like it :)

